# which strain from nirvana



## stoner 420 (Sep 23, 2008)

i am looking for a good skunky smell and danky taste .. i want to order two strains from the doc. \ nirvana.  i am looking for the best couch lock high i can get. i like that stuff when you open the bag it is like OMG!!! been growing unstable bagseed and tired of it .. so i have cleaned everything up so i can order seeds and wait a lil while and then grow again.. for a second i am looking for the same couch lock but fruity taste and chronic smell.. pls help i really need to get an order  in.. thanks.. and any opions on anyone getting their seeds in the south like TN or KY... thanks and good luck to everyone...


----------



## 420n3r0 (Sep 24, 2008)

First, the Doc. doesn't ship to the U.S. anymore. You will have to find another Seedbank. You can still try with the Doc. but I doubt anything will happen.

Next, Indicas generally give you a couchlock high while Sativas are known for a head high (up high). It is said that you can control the type of high you are seeking by monitoring the trichomes of the plant. You can get more information on that by searching the forum for "trichomes" and/or "harvesting."

Last, visit the Seedbanks they normally give you a vague description of each strain they offer. I would recommend Super Skunk but there are so many strains available. Check them out.

Hope this helps.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 24, 2008)

Alot of people like White Widow from Nirvana. What do you prefer, a more sativa dominant or indica dominant.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 24, 2008)

> i am looking for the same couch lock but fruity taste and chronic smell


White Rhino


----------



## stoner 420 (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks everyone.. godspeed i am looking for a more indica dom. .. 420 i am aware of the trichome thing.. i thank you though for your opion .. i am looking for some advice from growers and the closest thing i can find to the skunk but also would like a fairly descent yield.. so really what i am looking for is a very potent and descent yield skunk strain.. has anyone ever grown Chrystal...  is it what i am looking for.. and last but not least if the doc don't deliver to the us anymore where can i order nirvana seeds... thanks to everyone


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 24, 2008)

From nirvana, b-52 is a superskunk x big bud. So if you're looking for a lot of skunk, that's the one. White rhino is the perfect choice for your second strain.

And 420n3r0, maybe you should change emails, or payment methods, because I don't have any problems with him.


----------



## la9 (Sep 28, 2008)

I like how everyone always posts I want the best plants with the best highs and then want to get Nirvana seeds.

If you want the best, then buy the best, you are probably going to need to buy seeds that are over $100 a pack.

Go with any serious seeds and you'll be happy, you probably want the White Russian. 

If you can only spend around $50 then get some greenhouse seeds since they are $50 and up for 5 female seeds.

All the effort and electric you put in the grow you should do yourself a favor and buy some good genetics.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 28, 2008)

> you are probably going to need to buy seeds that are over $100


I've grown NV and some pricey strains. I'll stick with NV...seeds with that big ticket are usually over rated imo.


----------



## la9 (Sep 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've grown NV and some pricey strains. I'll stick with NV...seeds with that big ticket are usually over rated imo.


 
Glad you are happy I have saw way too many other grows and have saw the difference. You may find a good Pheno in a pack of NV but it will usually take you 3 - 4 packs to get it, and you are still at the price of the others without having to grow so many plants to find the right one.


----------



## ugmjfarmer (Sep 28, 2008)

420n3r0 said:
			
		

> First, the Doc. doesn't ship to the U.S. anymore.



Check a few of my recent posting on them.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 28, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've grown NV and some pricey strains. I'll stick with NV...seeds with that big ticket are usually over rated imo.



Serious seeds are worth it. Also, the hog from thseeds is an awesome outdoor strain, and djshorts blueberry was also worth the money. These were the only strains I've bought that were in that price range, but all of them lived up to the hype.

On the other end, I have found many of nirvana's and kc brian's strains to be worth much more than the thirty or fourty bucks they cost.


----------



## la9 (Sep 29, 2008)

Which ones do you think are worth more than the price ? The only one I have even thought of trying is Chrystal because it is an F1.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 29, 2008)

*White Widow*
*White Rhino*
*AK-48*


----------



## TheEnhancementSmoker (Sep 29, 2008)

I just ordered some Nirvana's Super Skunk from Seed Boutique.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 29, 2008)

stoner 420 said:
			
		

> thanks everyone.. godspeed i am looking for a more indica dom. .. 420 i am aware of the trichome thing.. i thank you though for your opion .. i am looking for some advice from growers and the closest thing i can find to the skunk but also would like a fairly descent yield.. so really what i am looking for is a very potent and descent yield skunk strain.. has anyone ever grown Chrystal...  is it what i am looking for.. and last but not least if the doc don't deliver to the us anymore where can i order nirvana seeds... thanks to everyone



Aurora Indica. From what I understand you can't even get out of your own way after smoking it.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 29, 2008)

> Which ones do you think are worth more than the price ?


I've grown White Widow, White Rhino, AK48, Northern Lights, Blue Mystic, Afghani, Papaya and Misty. I recommend them all. They are all worth the money. I've not grown several or even 2 packs of the same strain and found a keeper everytime. Sometimes with just a few beans out of the pack.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2008)

i have nirvanas white widow, and afghani growing right now in veg still.... beleive everyone when they say widow is touchy on the nutes i just had to flush mine.

BBP wow we must have similar bud tastes haha ive been looking at some of the ones you listed for my next seeds to get.


----------



## mistisrising (Sep 29, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> Which ones do you think are worth more than the price ? The only one I have even thought of trying is Chrystal because it is an F1.



I have b-52, and big bud from nirvana, and I've had sacks of the ak-47 and ak48. Kc's mango has gotten a lot of bad reviews recently, but the seeds I got were phenomenal. Very consistent, huge yeilding and very hearty. Awesome for cloning. We've been cloning the same mother for five years, and we still have five seeds left from the original ten pack.

And, f1's are only good if you intend on just growing out that generation, or looking for a mother. If you breed them, you will have huge variations the following year.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 29, 2008)

I recommend nirvana. mandala, and greenhouse seeds. I have had excellent results with all of them. The strongest indica I have found is aurora indica from nirvana. Everyone I have gifted with it agree. I usually grow many strains at a time so that I have lots of choices available.


----------



## kasgrow (Sep 29, 2008)

I would be interested in hearing from anyone who has tried aurora indica and has found a stronger one. I am always looking for the strongest indica. For sativas, I have found greenhouse seeds arjan's haze #3 to be the strongest but again I am always looking for something stronger.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 29, 2008)

Id saw WW..


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've grown White Widow, White Rhino, AK48, Northern Lights, Blue Mystic, Afghani, Papaya and Misty. I recommend them all. They are all worth the money. I've not grown several or even 2 packs of the same strain and found a keeper everytime. Sometimes with just a few beans out of the pack.


 
Which of the higher priced ones have you grown that you thought were over rated ?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 30, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> I like how everyone always posts I want the best plants with the best highs and then want to get Nirvana seeds.
> 
> If you want the best, then buy the best, you are probably going to need to buy seeds that are over $100 a pack.
> 
> ...


 
really... Then maybe you can explain why all the Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds I bought hermied on me. They were well over $100 a pack. I already know you are gonna say I did it, but my room is about as perfect as you can get. None of my Nirvana WW or Bubblicious hermied on me. The Top 44 I got did have a unusually high male to female ratio (8:2) but I still got 2 nice females from that pack as well.


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

I've read a few different people having trouble with dutch passion blueberry so it may not be your fault. I also read it can be a difficult plant to grow.

So what you really should do is compare your bubblicious to Serious Seeds Bubblegum or TH seeds  Bubblegum and see if you still feel the same way about the higher priced seeds.

Compare your WW to Greenhouse and see what the difference is.

Also just because they are higher priced don't make them all good, you still have to make informed purchases.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Sep 30, 2008)

I would if I could find a reliable bank to purchase from.


----------



## andy52 (Sep 30, 2008)

i will stick with marijuana-seeds.nl    they have come thru for me everytime.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 30, 2008)

> Which of the higher priced ones have you grown that you thought were over rated ?


I grew an LA Con cross(free gift from DNA Gen) that was good bud but not anything special. I've grown Sweet seeds SAD(fem black domina) and though it was some killer I could have gotten something just as good from a nirv pack. Grew Dutch Passion Blue Moonshine, got a male that looked nothing like the female my friend had, that hermied btw. I'm not saying I won't grow anything high dollar again but I def won't buy them. I haven't seen anything with the high $ strains that I didn't with the low $. I have a few packs of some Mr Nice beans, Med Man and Critical Mass. I'll grow them out when I can and see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

That's cool, you know what you are talking about so I may try a couple packs of the cheaper ones next time. I really like serious seeds though and TH seeds have treated me right in the past.

I look over your list of recommendations again.

marijuana-seeds.nl I'll probably try them, I've been hearing good things about them. I don't know if I'd put them in the cheap categeory even though they are cheaper I was told they are quality.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 30, 2008)

andy52 said:
			
		

> i will stick with marijuana-seeds.nl    they have come thru for me everytime.



how do you like their genetics andy? I ordered their northern lights and aurora indica.


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

How do you like their genetics godspeedsuckah ?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 30, 2008)

> I really like serious seeds


The prices are what have kept me from trying them. What did you grow from them and whats your fav strain? If you've grown more than 1.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude:rofl:  I love your avatar bombbud LMAO.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Sep 30, 2008)

I baught DP strawberry cough and every one was female.


			
				BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> really... Then maybe you can explain why all the Dutch Passion Blueberry seeds I bought hermied on me. They were well over $100 a pack. I already know you are gonna say I did it, but my room is about as perfect as you can get. None of my Nirvana WW or Bubblicious hermied on me. The Top 44 I got did have a unusually high male to female ratio (8:2) but I still got 2 nice females from that pack as well.


----------



## godspeedsuckah (Sep 30, 2008)

la9 said:
			
		

> How do you like their genetics godspeedsuckah ?



First time with them. I will be planting them after wednesday this week. As for their service, I had them in 7 days. I read good and bad reviews on them (as any company has) but the good far outweighed the bad.


----------



## la9 (Sep 30, 2008)

Bubblegum and they were nice uniform plants, I thought that was pretty good for F2 plants. I got 8 out of 10 females.

Based on how that went I was thinking about just sticking with them only. I'm waiting on Chronic and thinking about the AK47 and White Russian and More Bubblegum. If the rest turn out as well there isn't any need to try anything else. How many strains do you need ?

Try them you won't be disappointed.


----------



## Muddy Paws (Sep 30, 2008)

bombbudpuffa said:
			
		

> I've grown White Widow, White Rhino, AK48, Northern Lights, Blue Mystic, Afghani, Papaya and Misty. I recommend them all. They are all worth the money. I've not grown several or even 2 packs of the same strain and found a keeper everytime. Sometimes with just a few beans out of the pack.



 I agree, BB! I haven't had anything bad from Nirvana...I usually only use 2 or 3 beans of each when I grow, and it's always been good stuff!


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Sep 30, 2008)

> How many strains do you need ?


----------



## la9 (Oct 1, 2008)

Muddy Paws said:
			
		

> I agree, BB! I haven't had anything bad from Nirvana...I usually only use 2 or 3 beans of each when I grow, and it's always been good stuff!


 
Is that because you've only grown Nirvana and haven't tried anything else so you have nothing to compare to ? It could be like sex, it's all good but some of it certainly is better than others.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Oct 1, 2008)

I have some Purple Wreck drying atm. I've tested it though and it's some very good bud. Heavy on the lung expansion. Btw, MP has grown the Purp Wreck too so NV hasn't been his only breeder.


----------

